# VOSA Weighbridge list.



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just been looking for the contact details for our local VOSA weighbridge and came across this list, which might be useful for someone. We asked VOSA to weigh our van once before and they did a thorough job, gave us a certificate with all the relevant axle weights and only charged a little more than the contribution to tea money that we pay to our local council recycling centre to simply weigh the van.

Apologies if the list has been posted before.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/10 212a.pdf

G


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Anyone living in the NorthEast can go to the public weighbridge on the A19 anytime and get their axles weighed.
The weighbridge is generally unmanned but you can drive on to the weighbridge and a visual screen facing you will show your axle weight.
You approach the weighbridge from the back of the car park and as you come up to the weigh strip set in the lane by the office, there is a pole with a button , just press this to initiate the machine then slowly drive over the strip.
It is easier if a second person records the weights on the screen as you drive over.
You will not get a weight certificate.
The location is the junction of the A19 and the A181 at the Wingate turn off, there is a large parking area on the right as you head to Durham from the A19.

Durham County Council offer this as a free service.
You can Google Earth this to see the exact location.


----------



## Kasey (Nov 20, 2009)

How did you manage to get VOSA to weigh your vehicle on one of their bridges please? Were you passing when they were operating it, because most weighbridges that VOSA own or use are locked up when they are not using them, or did you ring them and arrange to meet at the bridge?

Would like to know which or how if a different way. Thanks.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I've just been looking for the contact details for our local VOSA weighbridge and came across this list, which might be useful for someone. We asked VOSA to weigh our van once before and they did a thorough job, gave us a certificate with all the relevant axle weights and only charged a little more than the contribution to tea money that we pay to our local council recycling centre to simply weigh the van.
> 
> Apologies if the list has been posted before.
> 
> ...


'Morning G

The list of VOSA weighbridges, although useful, will only be of use to members if the guys are actually operating the site when they are passing by.

These weighbridges are NOT public weighbridges and are meant for enforcement purposes only.

That said, most of the guys will weigh your vehicle for you if you ask nicely (they are under no obligation to do so) and they are not too busy at the time of asking. (In other words, if there is a great pile of commercial vehicles lined up at the site, the guys are going to be very busy!)

Keith (Sprokit)
Retired VOSA Examiner


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kasey said:


> How did you manage to get VOSA to weigh your vehicle on one of their bridges please?.


We phoned the VOSA number, explained our needs and asked when the weighbridge was open. We were given an appointment, turned up on time, and were weighed and sent on our way with a certificate and good wishes for our holiday. The duty staff, both on the phone and the weighbridge, could not have been more helpful.

We are lucky in that we have one en route from home to where we store the van so it was not inconvenient to go at a time when the facility was open.

G


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone in the Sussex area might be interested to note that the VOSA weighbridge at Handycross on GrIzzly's list is a DIY type that you can use at anytime, attended or not. It's also a single plate type that weighs your axles individually plus your overall weight - very useful. I've used it about a dozen times over the years and it has only been attended once.

Ron


----------



## Kasey (Nov 20, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> Kasey said:
> 
> 
> > How did you manage to get VOSA to weigh your vehicle on one of their bridges please?.
> ...


Thanks for that, useful to know. You could have saved a lazy person time by putting the telephone number in :lol:

For others using the DIY weighing plate when you drive over it, SLOW means SLOW and just as important you need to be SMOOTH. Otherwise weight transfer through the suspension will give false readings.


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

when we first got our old RMB from Germany 3 years ago we stopped off at the VOSA site outside Tiverton/M5 which was open curious to test our weights. Guy there shooed us off site very quickly - dont come here for just a weigh he said they'll examine and get you for every little screw wrong he said. We beat a hasty retreat and we've since always been very wary!!! We use a private weighbridge for a fiver


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Some useful information here ( inc telephone numbers....!):

http://www.dvtani.gov.uk/uploads/compliance/VOSA_VehicleSafety_DangersofOverloading.pdf

G


----------

